

Two (remote) hackers looking for work - ivanstojic

Two eastern-European hackers are stuck after a meltdown at their startup. We have bills to pay, and eating something might be okay as well.<p>I am a long-time abuser of Java, have a living breathing commercial Common Lisp system behind me, and I'm a general jack of all trades. If it's broken, I can probably fix it intuitively and pretty darn fast. I've spent a long time working for large companies, so I can think in terms of business requirements, talking to clients, etc...<p>The other half of the pair (David) is a functional programming fanatic. He's well versed in Haskell, has a deep understanding of Scala and Javascript (node.js included). His ideal job would like to tackle hard algorithmic problems. He's pretty jaded and would love for some difficult problem to hand him his ass.<p>We're local, long time friends and would like to keep on working together if at all possible. Think of us as the strike team beta. We're not in your office, but we get shit done.<p>If you or someone you know would benefit from our skills, please get in touch.<p>Thanks,
Ivan &#38; David
======
BornInTheUSSR
Are you particularly tied to the technologies listed or would you be
interested in picking up something new?

~~~
ivanstojic
We're both pretty tech agnostic. I suppose it's pretentious to call oneself a
hacker, but I think it describes us quite well.

------
calbear81
Portfolio/Places I can see your work?

------
pclark
day rate?

